

Anti-capitalism 101 - joeyespo
http://blog.steveklabnik.com/posts/2012-03-31-anti-capitalism-101

======
glenra
This essay is extremely political, neither "news" nor of special interest to
"hackers". Even judged as a political polemic it seems underwhelming. In that
it's just a bunch of assertions - many of them dubious, some mutually
inconsistent - with essentially no effort to either support them or grapple
with potential opposing assertions.

As one example: this essay initially decries "denying domestic labour a wage",
but then goes on to assert in the conclusion that there will be "no money" in
our glorious socialistic future, which presumably entails that _all_ labor
would then be "unwaged". No? And don't get me started on the economics
generally...

~~~
joeyespo
> nor of special interest to "hackers"

I don't see the need for your criticism here. Hackers have a wide range of
interests. Critique should be directed to content, not topic.

If it doesn't interest you, then hey, move on.

~~~
daimon2
Good :

